# Norseman 447



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am in the market for a boat. The Norseman 447 is a strong candidate. I''d appreciate any comments on the boat. I have been reading conflicting opinions. My concerns is that it''s under-powered and a cutter (need to horse the forsail around in midstay).

Sam


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

About the headsail around the cutter stay: The cutter stay can be pulled back to the mast when not in use, but also, it''s not that difficult to bring the sail around. We have a 135% genoa on ours, and have no problem bringing the sail through the "slot".


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the advice. I am planning on going on a sea trial to test that boat. I hope I will have a chance to tack and test that rig.

Do you generally sail with both forsails up?


----------



## maurice43 (Sep 25, 2003)

I have seen six of the N-447''s around the USA in 2000. I found that the biggest prob. w/ N-447''s is blisters and poor prep for bottom coating. Every one of the boats had bubbles bad! Otherwise, most of the boats where in fair shape, see as many as you can before you make up your mind to buy. Get a inspection from someone you trust.


----------



## mightyhorton (Dec 3, 2006)

Sam - on another thread here dated maybe in 2004, it looked as though you had set sail in a Norseman 447. I'm looking at one now and wonder if you could take the time to discuss the pros and cons of the boat, sailing, maintenance, design, and living aboard. Thanks. Horton


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

mighty...his last post here was over two years ago...don't think you'll get an answer.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

We looked at an aft cockpit 447 in 2005. We both loved the boat but it was outside our budget and it was priced low as a fixer upper. We were ready to make an offer on it and found that one had been accepted just hours before our third trip down to take a look at it. My biggest concern was the engine, which was a marinized Peugot diesel. It appeared that it would be hard to find parts for.


----------



## mightyhorton (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks, Camaraderie. I noticed that he went silent a while after he sailed off, but figured I'd give it shot, anyhow. Nothing ventured, nothing gained, eh?


----------



## EvelynL (Dec 17, 2012)

What was your Findings on the Norseman 447? What state was it in and did you Buy it??


----------

